# GAME THREAD: Blazers vs. Timberwolves



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

<center><font size=6><font color=red>Portland Trail Blazers</font> 
*VS* 
<font color=green>Minnesota Timberwolves</font></font></center>

<center>11-4-06
TV: KGW
7:00 pm PST

 *<font color=red>VS</font>*  </center> </center>
<center>

_*Main Matchup*_

 *VS* 



_*Other Matchups*_

 *VS* 
 *VS* 

*X-Factor:**
Jamal Magloire*
</center>
<center><font color=red>*Portland (1-1)</font> <font color=green>Minnesota (2-0)*</font></center>

*Click on the pictures up above to access more information on the players and teams involved in the game.*


----------



## loyalty4life (Sep 17, 2002)

All that I can say is: Finally! Brandon Roy has his own picture in his profile on NBA.com. 

I really hope Martell gets some good minutes against the TWolves. And I see Hassell guarding him, as he's a pretty good defensive player. And if Martell is as hot shooting the 3 as he was vs. GS, then we'll see them matched up, IMO.

Jamal has to show us who he is as a player. He needs to abuse the inside seeing that the TWolves have slim to no one down low (Madsen, anyone?).

Let's hope for a W.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

My guess is that if Webster starts, they put him on Hassell and Roy on Davis, but on the other end, Hassell will guard Roy. Hassell is their best wing defender, so there's no way they don't put him on Roy. Hassell will be the best defender Roy has yet faced in his short career, so it will be interesting to see how he steps up.

An X-factor could be this guy Craig Smith, who came out of nowhere (the 2nd round of last years draft) to score 20 pts on 10-15 shooting last night in 16 minutes of play for the Wolves against the Nugs last night. Honestly I had never heard of him before, but with how thin Minnesota is up front, we can probably expect to see him get pt against the Blazers.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> My guess is that if Webster starts, they put him on Hassell and Roy on Davis, but on the other end, Hassell will guard Roy. Hassell is their best wing defender, so there's no way they don't put him on Roy. Hassell will be the best defender Roy has yet faced in his short career, so it will be interesting to see how he steps up.
> 
> An X-factor could be this guy Craig Smith, who came out of nowhere (the 2nd round of last years draft) to score 20 pts on 10-15 shooting last night in 16 minutes of play for the Wolves against the Nugs last night. Honestly I had never heard of him before, but with how thin Minnesota is up front, we can probably expect to see him get pt against the Blazers.


I'm pretty sure he play for BC. He's not a bad player at all, actually a very good post player. But I think team's passed on him because he is only about 6'7 and that might be pushing it. I love his game though, and I think Minny got a steal with him.

If Zach can his game up tonight I think we can be in it again. We just need Roy and Jack to keep drivng and hitting those mid range J's and Martell to hit those 3's when he is in.


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Ooh, we forgot one other interesting matchup that we might see briefly tonight; Roy vs. Foye. That's a fun one.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well since I'll be at the game I won't be posting tonite so I thought I'd post once to say GO BLAZERS!! 

Can't wait to see Roy and company in person! Should get pretty loud tonite!

I look forward to reading the posts when I get home from the game.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I'm hoping to begin establishing Home Court Advantage tonight. It _seems_ like this team has turned a corner, so having that extra boost in Portland would really help these guys, especially because they're an energy group.


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)

Oh god I can't wait. Section 103 baby 

I think our centers have a good chance to have monster games. Once people start paying attention to Roy, I think it'll really open it up for Pryz to look for dunks like he used to. I don't think Ricky Davis can stop Roy from getting to the hoop, so hopefully he'lldump it to Joel and Jamaal a few times.


/gushes


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Why isn't Joel playing tonight?

Jamaal's our only true center out there tonight... I guess Zach is our only PF, too.

Hmmm... I wonder if I should change my prediction.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Any word on Martell Webster?


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

holy crap, she's a good singer. they should just hire her to do the national anthem every night, forget about the rest (well, cept when the salem senate-ares do it...they rock)


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

the drums remind me of the thing they did when they opened up the RG..kinda cheesy..

but introducing the guys in the stands is kinda cool..but at the same time, kinda cheesy.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Hap said:


> the drums remind me of the thing they did when they opened up the RG..kinda cheesy..
> 
> but introducing the guys in the stands is kinda cool..but at the same time, kinda cheesy.


i agree.


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

Okay, those introductions were the cheesiest, gayest, most humiliating intros I've ever seen. 

At least none of the players tripped, fell and injured themselves so it shouldn't make sports center...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ProZach said:


> Okay, those introductions were the cheesiest, gayest, most humiliating intros I've ever seen.
> 
> At least none of the players tripped, fell and injured themselves so it shouldn't make sports center...


i agree.

arrgh....Magliore with some butterfingers.....


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

wow so beautiful..

dont mess with KG.. KGs got 6 pts already. dont try to front him!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

yuck....zero interior d......expected w/o PRYZ and Zach having no real shot blocking ability......need LAMARCUS...hopefully his long arms will help out...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

abwowang said:


> wow so beautiful..
> 
> dont mess with KG.. KGs got 6 pts already. dont try to front him!


In tonights ENTIRE game, we have one Power forward (Zach) and one Center....damn......we're probably gonna see travis outlaw play some center tonight....


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

joel is out....playing like crap.....arrrghhhh 15-6 terrible start.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Magliore can't be overly agressive on the defensive end...if he gets in foul trouble, we have no back up center tonight....

PRYZ out
Raef out
LaMarcus out

what do you think the strategy is tonight? everyone is ice cold...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

crap...2 on Zbo already We are getting eaten up down low


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

blazers taking such garbage shots....

GO MARTELL!!!!!

crap...2 fouls on Magliore.....

btw....I am using the League Pass broadband right now...not at home...this is cool...

the blazers need to run up tempo with the lineup they have......

I'd play:

Sergio
Roy
Webster
Ime
Outlaw

right now......both big men are in foul trouble......


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

holy crap....HOW MANY TIMES HAS A BLAZER GUARD PENETRATED? VERY LITTLE TO NONE...THAT IS FRIGGIN WEAK. 

14 point quarter? When you take crappy jumpshots when you're cold..you're gonna score 14 points in a quarter and shoot under 30%. 

GARBAGE.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

man am I glad I didn't get tickets to tonights game.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

So are we really playing as bad as the gamecast makes it look?

Of course, I don't mind so much that we lose just as long as we see some development of players and the continue to put forth the effort. I just keep thinking 'Oden, Oden'.

Gramps...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

GrandpaBlaze said:


> So are we really playing as bad as the gamecast makes it look?
> 
> Of course, I don't mind so much that we lose just as long as we see some development of players and the continue to put forth the effort. I just keep thinking 'Oden, Oden'.
> 
> Gramps...


Yes. they are......stagnant offense, often times, its one pass or less then a forced jumper that clanks on the rim....DAMN...MArtell had a NICE penetration spin jump shot from about the FT line

NOW the're plyaing ball....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

see...now they're penetrating...now they are getting better shots...outlaw with a few nice 5 footers, DIXON with a nice reverse layup (martell was waiting in the corner) and the defense kind of ran towards him anticipating they would feed it to him)....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

AWESOME...martell w/ another 3......set up by OUTLAW PENETRATING AND KICKING to an open man


also: it seems like the refs are allowing more continuation than usual.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

DAMN nice layup on the Fast break by Martell...WOW....didn't expect him to make that....and BAM, he has 10 points already...


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

ughhh...KG comes back in...blazers go back to a poor offense...Martell stopped getting the touches....bleh....


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I have a feeling that this team is going to be incredibly frustrating this season. Not because they're bad, but because they have the weapons to be so good.

They're just not operating out there with a collective gameplan/mindset.

Nice to see Martell getting involved.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

Samuel said:


> I have a feeling that this team is going to be incredibly frustrating this season. Not because they're bad, but because they have the weapons to be so good.
> 
> They're just not operating out there with a collective gameplan/mindset.
> 
> Nice to see Martell getting involved.


i dunno...once (and if) everyone is healthy, i have a little more confidence......the point sort of concerns me.....jack hasn't really wow'ed me....

martell should have 10 shots.....


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

OUTLAW startin' off the 3rd nicely....


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Outlaw's been having a great game thus far. If he could play this way night in and night out, he'd be getting 35 minutes a night.

He has been playing well so far this season. It'll be interesting to see how the starting small forward position pans out.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

I seem to recall that last year was supposed to be Outlaw's 'breakout' year. I know its early but it is looking like this year may be that year.

Gramps...


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Webster for three!!!

Tie game!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

martell again!!!!!

woooooo!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

I'm glad to see that we don't give up as easily as we did last year after being down by a lot. So far, this team has been quite refreshing.


----------



## abwowang (Mar 7, 2006)

wow poor KG... no one else is crashing boards. Minnys frontcourt is stripped. No way to battle with just KG in there... 

minny always breaks down in the 4th. they need to stick to the game plan.. not insert fresh players that hardly played all game like jaric and hudson and smith.


----------



## BlazeTop (Jan 22, 2004)

Why isn't Joel playing?


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

WOW - Outlaw has 18/15 with 2ast, 2stl, 1blk and only one turnover.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

BlazeTop said:


> Why isn't Joel playing?


it appears that when he got kicked in the sensative parts last night, it did more damage than they thought.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

i'm cringing when Roy shoots from outside....dunno...i feel more comfortable w/ Martell


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

clutch time baby!

:banana:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Roy to dixon for threeeeeeeeee


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

dixon...ooohhhhhsoooprettyy......


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Win!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ProZach (Oct 13, 2005)

YEAH BABY!!! Dixon I never doubted you... :biggrin:


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Nice home opener


2 wins, one loss so far. 

Great comeback


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

yaaaay!!!!! SHOULD HAVE GONE TO THE GAME!!!

Blazers win! noice!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

wooooo!!!!!


Brandon Freaking Roy!!!

Zach Freaking Randolph!

Travis ****ing Outlaw!!!!!


woooo!!!!!!


----------



## bodyman5001 (Jul 1, 2006)

woooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

yeah yeah yeah :banana:


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

who was that blond blazer dancer..yum. 

:banana:


----------



## Blazer Ringbearer (Jan 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> wooooo!!!!!
> 
> 
> Brandon Freaking Roy!!!
> ...


Juan ****ing Dixon!!!


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

ProZach said:


> YEAH BABY!!! Dixon I never doubted you... :biggrin:


I did... But I'm glad he hit that!

Great game!


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm starting to come around on Dixon. He has his moments, thats for sure.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

hmm...i.s roy a better PG than SG?

:biggrin:


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

great game, but it's apparent that Martell Webster NEEDS more shots if this club is going to be successful. He should be the 2nd/3rd option with Roy. Good win though.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Xericx said:


> hmm...i.s roy a better PG than SG?
> 
> :biggrin:



our future backcourt seems to be roy/webster so i hope so. he got to the hoop at will tonight, just couldn't finish.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

TO 18 pts 15 rebs! geez at PF!


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Sambonius said:


> great game, but it's apparent that Martell Webster NEEDS more shots if this club is going to be successful. He should be the 2nd/3rd option with Roy. Good win though.


Exactly!! I was sitting here yelling that he is not in the game for his stellar defense. They would go 3,4,5 possessions without him even touching the ball.


----------



## browie (Nov 2, 2006)

there wasn't a thread in the Minn. area. Ugh Can't believe "we" lost.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

I couldn't believe that even tho roy shot attrocious from the floor, he still was responsible for (at min) almost half of our points. 16 points and 8 assists.

thats (at min) 32 of our 88 points from 1 man.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Ime got the game winning rebound! agian!


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

browie said:


> there wasn't a thread in the Minn. area. Ugh Can't believe "we" lost.


This has been the Blazers M.O. so far. Get down early and then claw back in. Anything can hapen in the fourth.


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

BIG Q said:


> This has been the Blazers M.O. so far. Get down early and then claw back in. Anything can hapen in the fourth.



That is a great way to gain experience. Watch out, league! :clap: :banana:


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

A lot of Roy's misses were in the paint, and a good deal of them looked like fouls. 

I really wish the Blazers would run Martell off some screens to get him open. The guy can flat out shoot.

Udoka had a good run, but the starting lineup needs to be Jack, Roy, Webster, Randolph... Outlaw?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> our future backcourt seems to be roy/webster so i hope so. he got to the hoop at will tonight, just couldn't finish.


ROY
Webster
Outlaw
LaMarcus
Oden

yeah baby! NBA Champs, 2010!!!!!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

NateBishop3 said:


> A lot of Roy's misses were in the paint, and a good deal of them looked like fouls.
> 
> I really wish the Blazers would run Martell off some screens to get him open. The guy can flat out shoot.
> 
> Udoka had a good run, but the starting lineup needs to be Jack, Roy, Webster, Randolph... Outlaw?


I was wondering about how to run martell more into the offense? should he run off screens ala Reggie Miller? His 3-pt shot seems to be more set than a running shot....who knows.....


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

Xericx said:


> ROY
> Webster
> Outlaw
> LaMarcus
> ...



i think we might be too bad too make the playoffs but too good to worry much about getting oden.

oh well.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

crowTrobot said:


> i think we might be too bad too make the playoffs but too good to worry much about getting oden.
> 
> oh well.


yeah, i still don't wanna lose...maybe NY will trade an 07 unprotected 1st round for Miles.... :biggrin:


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Xericx said:


> I was wondering about how to run martell more into the offense? should he run off screens ala Reggie Miller? His 3-pt shot seems to be more set than a running shot....who knows.....


He is more of a spot up shooter like Glenn Rice. Reggie was just insane, he didn't even need to be on balance to nail two three's in five seconds!


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BIG Q said:


> He is more of a spot up shooter like Glenn Rice. Reggie was just insane, he didn't even need to be on balance to nail two three's in five seconds!


One thing I liked was when Martell actually put the ball on the floor tonight...only did it a handful of times, but it was good to see nonetheless....hopefully he gets more confidence with that....


----------



## bodyman5001 (Jul 1, 2006)

Xericx said:


> I was wondering about how to run martell more into the offense? should he run off screens ala Reggie Miller? His 3-pt shot seems to be more set than a running shot....who knows.....



It seems to me that even though he seems like a set shooter that he doesn't need that much space to get the shot off. I thought there were plenty of times when he was set and open and they just didn't give him the ball. I know Roy missed him a couple of times but so did everyone else. Roy is a stud too, those shots are going to fall more often than not. I don't see the leaping ability of a Dwayne Wade but dang he can get through the paint and still get off a good shot. Great ball handling. I can't think of the last blazer that had really great ball handling skills..anyone anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

bodyman5001 said:


> It seems to me that even though he seems like a set shooter that he doesn't need that much space to get the shot off. I thought there were plenty of times when he was set and open and they just didn't give him the ball. I know Roy missed him a couple of times but so did everyone else. Roy is a stud too, those shots are going to fall more often than not. I don't see the leaping ability of a Dwayne Wade but dang he can get through the paint and still get off a good shot. Great ball handling. I can't think of the last blazer that had really great ball handling skills..anyone anyone? Bueller?


yeah, i wish he got way more touches....but the offense didn't see him or didn't really pass to him....maybe they think he's a "black hole" as far as shooting 3s...but he actually swung the ball around nicely when he did get it in the 4th......

Roy is a good ball handler..yeah....sometimes he seemed to have forced a lot of shots outside....but driving inside is where he's gonna win ROY.....


----------



## unluckyseventeen (Feb 5, 2006)

Hahaha, wow. Congratulations guys. I told you, a good coach and young players buying into the system, with some good old defensive toughness gives you a chance to win EVERY night.

Hopefully the kids can keep it up.


----------



## blazers2285 (May 2, 2005)

what a game I love this team never gives up minny thought they had an easy one one wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwoooooooooooooooo what a game I was just loooking at stats becasue the kxl feed was acting wierd and not working any one know why. This was a hell of a game best in five years. Heres to portand making the playoffs........


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Wow. Great game to go too. Let me just say I haven't heard the Garden that loud since the playoff series against Dallas. 

Zach had a great game tonight, and was on his way to another double double but that group of guys brought us back and he was kept on the bench for a while. 

Outlaw played out of his mind. He is exactly what we need coming off the bench every night, a hustle player who scraps for everything. And he showed a lot of balls standing up to KG and talking back to him tonight. He was a different player. 

Webster. Wow. I'm glad he's better, I can't wait to see him start with the first string players again, he just adds a whole nother dimension to our offense when he is making shots like that.

Brandon Roy. He's twice the player I expected him to be this season, and he's already shattered my expectations in these first few games. Once he knows the tricks of the game he's gonna be a helluva player.

I think Przybilla suffered some kind of injury earlier in the season because last night he played like what 6 minutes and tonight was out with an injury. 

Also, I really like the lineup of Jack/Roy/Webster/Outlaw/Randolph out there, it gives us a good fastbreak scoring type of lineup.

One of the best games I've been to since the Dallas series.

Great job Blazers.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

underrated tonight: Magliore's D on KG in the 4th.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

I feel bad for Joel if the rumor I just heard is true. My friend who was at the game told me that Joel got his testicles twisted. I don't know if that can even happen, but my friend heard that one ball got knocked around the other. 

Ouch if that is true.


----------



## NateBishop3 (Jul 22, 2003)

Trust me Eric, Webster can shoot on the move. I've seen him do it. They need to get him free, if for no other reason than to get his teammates passing him the ball. That's one thing I wish this team would do more of, feed the hot hand. They have been pretty bad at it. 

I know this has been said quite a bit over the past couple nights, but Roy's game just blows me away. He is quite possibly the most complete player we've had since Scottie Pippen. He scores, passes, rebounds, defends... It's just scary. Once he gets an outside shot... Ouch.

People need to cut Jack some slack though. This is really like his rookie season, and his first real chance to start. Opposing teams are throwing a lot of pressure at him, so he hasn't been able to get into a comfort zone. He pretty much just has to move the ball as quick as possible, and I feel he has handled it quite well. I think Jack could be a very solid player for us.

Overall, this team is very fun to watch, and I'm genuinely excited about blazer basketball again. The kids have moxy...


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

He definently took a shot to the sack at GS. The guys on the pre game did not go into any detail at all regarding his condition. I am sure that was to save him some embarrassment.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Nate McVillain said:


> I feel bad for Joel if the rumor I just heard is true. My friend who was at the game told me that Joel got his testicles twisted. I don't know if that can even happen, but my friend heard that one ball got knocked around the other.
> 
> Ouch if that is true.


Most painful post of the century.

Godspeed, Joel... godspeed.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

BIG Q said:


> He definently took a shot to the sack at GS. The guys on the pre game did not go into any detail at all regarding his condition. I am sure that was to save him some embarrassment.


yeah...they said he'll be bedridden for a few days......


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Wow oh wow what a game to attend. The Rose Garden was rockin' -- pretty cool for the players to come down out of the stands like they did.

Roy was 4/17 from the field, but he made up for it with 4 rebounds, 8 assists a block and only one turnover. VERY impressive. He got a huge ovation when he came out for player intros.

Outlaw went bonkers tonight. Now I hope he keeps it up.

I was surprised to see Jack only play 25 minutes tonight. He sat out the entire fourth quarter.

Seriously, when Dixon hit that shot to win the game, I've never been a part of anything like that. High fives all around, screaming like nobody's business, jumping up and down with 20,000 others ... wow, what an amazing game.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

wastro said:


> Wow oh wow what a game to attend. The Rose Garden was rockin' -- pretty cool for the players to come down out of the stands like they did.
> 
> Roy was 4/17 from the field, but he made up for it with 4 rebounds, 8 assists a block and only one turnover. VERY impressive. He got a huge ovation when he came out for player intros.
> 
> ...



on TV (errr....the internet via NBA Broadband)....the intro looked really cheesy and the players seemed embarrassed to have to do it.....


----------



## ODiggity (Feb 23, 2005)

Hap said:


> man am I glad I didn't get tickets to tonights game.


As Nelson Muntz would say: Haa haa!


----------



## dudleysghost (Mar 24, 2006)

Xericx said:


> underrated tonight: Magliore's D on KG in the 4th.


I think Zach was guarding Garnett for most of the fourth. I don't even remember seeing Mags play much at that time. He only played 18 minutes in the game, and most of that was in the first half.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

dudleysghost said:


> I think Zach was guarding Garnett for most of the fourth. I don't even remember seeing Mags play much at that time. He only played 18 minutes in the game, and most of that was in the first half.


Magliore played the start of the 4th up until the 648 minute mark....then Zach came back in....i thought he was guarding Garnett well for a while there.....up in his face alot of the time....just seemed to play good D on him....

http://scores.espn.go.com/nba/playbyplay?gameId=261104022&period=4


----------



## barfo (Jan 2, 2003)

Xericx said:


> on TV (errr....the internet via NBA Broadband)....the intro looked really cheesy and the players seemed embarrassed to have to do it.....


I think it was a good marketing idea, but they forgot to tell the players that they needed to show enthusiasm about it. Almost every player looked like they thought it was stupid and a distraction. No smiles. Some of them wouldn't even slap hands with the fans.

barfo


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

ODiggity said:


> As Nelson Muntz would say: Haa haa!


and as homer would say....

d'oh!


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

random thoughts:

how do I follow a twisted testicle post? 

(10 minutes and shot of jack daniels later)

ok

• Roy looks even better at PG than SG. if we had one more decent starting swing man other than Webster, I'd pencil Jack in as the bench combo guard and use Roy at point. he's just so smart and so good at setting up teammates. Jack treats the ball like a hot potato, getting rid of it ASAP. which is better than over-dribbling, but not as good as attacking the defense, which is Roy's forte. 

• Outlaw is a power forward in the new, faster paced NBA. it keeps him from having to think too much--just get near the basket and get garbage, and take advantage of his shooting range against slower PF's. use him with Magloire in the second unit, and just tell him to stay out of Magloire's way in the post and just take what's given to you. forget about using him as a SF or SG. put him in a position where he won't have to think much as garbage man and spot up shooter, and he'll really excel. whatever he gives you beyond that is gravy. 

• Randolph goes for 17 points, 7 rebounds and 4 assists and it's not even news. we're spoiled by pretty good, but not great, PF's. 

• maybe we should dump the idea of getting down by double digits before resorting to small ball. Zach failed at center last year at least partially because he was so exposed by dribble penetration of opposing guards. it's not happening this year because of Roy and Jack. in the absence of Przybilla, let's just see how Zach and Outlaw do as our new starting C/PF combination. 

• Dixon is still looking promising in the Microwave roll. I wonder if the Roy/Dixon back court is going to be a regular occurrence in fourth quarters. sure starting to look that way. 

• what a fun game.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Nate McVillain said:


> I feel bad for Joel if the rumor I just heard is true. My friend who was at the game told me that Joel got his testicles twisted. I don't know if that can even happen, but my friend heard that one ball got knocked around the other.
> 
> Ouch if that is true.


 :dead: :sour: :sour: :sour: :uhoh: uke: uke: uke: uke: uke: 

I don't care what you say about, I doubt that even Iron Man AC Green could've survived this.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

Game was AWESOME and the crowd was ROCKING!! :twave: :twave: :twave: 

The last 40 seconds of the game were deafening :jump:


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

I don't have the exact number, but they just said on KATU that the Blazers are over .500 for the first time "in nearly two years." :jawdrop:


----------



## gambitnut (Jan 4, 2003)

wastro said:


> I don't have the exact number, but they just said on KATU that the Blazers are over .500 for the first time "in nearly two years." :jawdrop:


We were over .500 two games ago.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Hap said:


> man am I glad I didn't get tickets to tonights game.


sure about that one? the Garden was friggen rockin tonight! :banana:


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

wastro said:


> I don't have the exact number, but they just said on KATU that the Blazers are over .500 for the first time "in nearly two years." :jawdrop:


December 22, 2004.

Portland won a road game in Milwaukee that sent them over .500 for the last time in 2 years. 

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/recap?gid=2004122215

Interestingly enough, Mike James appeared in this game and that one.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

it leaves a sour taste in my mouth when i see nick van exel in a blazer uniform...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> man am I glad I didn't get tickets to tonights game.


I'm glad I did!!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Sambonius said:


> great game, but it's apparent that Martell Webster NEEDS more shots if this club is going to be successful. He should be the 2nd/3rd option with Roy. Good win though.


At the game I was thinking the exqact same thing. We have to get him the ball more. When we have to take outside shots more often than not it should be #8.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> TO 18 pts 15 rebs! geez at PF!


Outlaw was a monster! It certainly looks like this is his break out season! Funny, it's his contract year too.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Hap said:


> I couldn't believe that even tho roy shot attrocious from the floor, he still was responsible for (at min) almost half of our points. 16 points and 8 assists.
> 
> thats (at min) 32 of our 88 points from 1 man.


Roy tried to do to much a couple times, but I sure feel comfortable when he has the ball.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

bodyman5001 said:


> It seems to me that even though he seems like a set shooter that he doesn't need that much space to get the shot off. I thought there were plenty of times when he was set and open and they just didn't give him the ball. I know Roy missed him a couple of times but so did everyone else. Roy is a stud too, those shots are going to fall more often than not. I don't see the leaping ability of a Dwayne Wade but dang he can get through the paint and still get off a good shot. Great ball handling. I can't think of the last blazer that had really great ball handling skills..anyone anyone? Bueller?


Watching at the game you could see it was exactly that, he was open a lot but no one got him the ball.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

wastro said:


> Wow oh wow what a game to attend. The Rose Garden was rockin' -- pretty cool for the players to come down out of the stands like they did.
> 
> Roy was 4/17 from the field, but he made up for it with 4 rebounds, 8 assists a block and only one turnover. VERY impressive. He got a huge ovation when he came out for player intros.
> 
> ...


As someone else mention that was the loudest I've heard the crowd since the 6th game of the Dallas playoff game that we won. Of course that was a playoff game so it was even better, but considering how bad we've been this certainly is sweet!


----------



## alext42083 (Nov 7, 2003)

My thoughts from being at tonight's game:

1. Minus a playoff game or Laker game, I don't even remember the last time the RG was rockin' as loud as it was for a regular season game.

2. It seems teams are going to full-court press Jack, and it seemed like he struggled to bring the ball up.

3. Find ways to get more shots for Martell Webster! please!

4. Brandon Roy is just unbelievable, and he's going to have this city in the palm of his hand if he hasn't already. Fans love him, and he earned the loudest ovation for starting intros.

5. Starting intros were a little weird, with the Blazers coming out of different sections. Sometimes you couldn't tell where they were coming out from.

6. Small ball with Zach and Travis up front is going to be real effective. Makes me wonder what the roles of Magloire, Przybilla and Lafrentz will be when healthy.

7. To Blazers fans, keep up the loud support. There's nothing like going to a game when the crowd is into it as much as it was.
It was so great to hear fans yelling 'Go Blazers' on the concourse, on the stairs from level to level, and even blocks from the RG.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

getty images, Sam Forencich (not me)


----------



## sjla2kology101 (Apr 23, 2006)

Great game and great pictures, where did u find those??


----------



## wastro (Dec 19, 2004)

Something that deserves to be mentioned:

At the break, the Blazers were losing the rebounding battle 27-17 (IIRC).

They wound up winning the battle of the boards, 42-41.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

This was a very fun game to attend, and the whole team fought hard to win. Zbo played better defense then I have ever seen him play. Martell finally got playing time and was throwing daggers. Great effort by the whole team to get the hustle board more even and get back into the game.

Also a thanks to Mike James and Ricky Davis, who continue to think they are better then they are and take bad shots in the critical part of the game rather then pass to KG. Much Gracious! :clown:


----------



## bayarea_blazer (Jan 14, 2003)

I was at the game. Awesome! yes it was soooo loud in there and when dixon hit that last three it was unbelievable. I think lots of people wanted to go to that game from watching Roy play. I know that's partially what got me and my friends interest.

I just want to mention the halftime show by the Blazerdancers. That was the most horrendous routine I have seen from a pro chearleader/dance team!!! I had a friend from out of town with me and he was puzzled. We were all puzzled by the cowboy routine. The music was terrbile and i don't think we were the only ones at the RG falling asleep or scratching our heads. They seemed like a JV middle school dance team.


----------



## Todd (Oct 8, 2003)

bayarea_blazer said:


> I was at the game. Awesome! yes it was soooo loud in there and when dixon hit that last three it was unbelievable. I think lots of people wanted to go to that game from watching Roy play. I know that's partially what got me and my friends interest.
> 
> I just want to mention the halftime show by the Blazerdancers. That was the most horrendous routine I have seen from a pro chearleader/dance team!!! I had a friend from out of town with me and he was puzzled. We were all puzzled by the cowboy routine. The music was terrbile and i don't think we were the only ones at the RG falling asleep or scratching our heads. They seemed like a JV middle school dance team.


It's really not about the routine, it's about their ASSets :biggrin:


----------



## hoojacks (Aug 12, 2004)




----------

